# [Teaser] Guess what I found?



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

She boots!

Can find thread with downloads @DXF or get it from goo. Seems a bit quirky, but as its an as-far-as-I-know unreleased build, its probably a first so that's to be expected.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice find. Gonna check it out. Also be on the lookout as I heard its possible we may see a bugless beast ics in the near future

Edit: just saw this tweet by beanstown. 
Well Bugless Beast Boots On Dx gonna add all mine and bobs fixs and this shit should be ready, Seems Very good so far! #Booting Beast
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is looking good. Just learned over at dxf you need to go to driod hive site and download the mastermods setting apk for now. Someone is trying to get the devs permission to set up a link on the ics roms section at dxf to have a link made available.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

Running this on my x now, only hiccup i found so far is the camcorder. i used the mms fix. battery life seams comparable to cm9. lots oflittle features to play with.


----------

